# ετερόκλητος ή ετερόκλιτος;



## nickel (Nov 19, 2009)

Στα δικά μου τα χρόνια γράφαμε *ετερόκλητος* και ήταν μια μικρή συνωμοσία. Έλεγαν δηλαδή τα λεξικά δίπλα στο _ετερόκλητος_: «εξ αδοκίμου αποδόσεως του γαλλ. étéroclite» (sic) ο Δημητράκος ή «κατ’ άστοχον απόδοσιν του γαλλ. étéroclite» (ξανασίκ) ο Σταματάκος.

Παλιά και νέα λεξικά περιλαμβάνουν τη λέξη _ετερόκλιτος_. Στα αρχαία τη χρησιμοποιούσαν οι γραμματικοί για να περιγράψουν ονόματα (π.χ. _γυνή, γυναικός_) ή ρήματα (π.χ. _έσθω, έφαγαν_) με ανώμαλη κλίση, ενώ σήμερα, σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ, ετερόκλιτα ονόματα είναι αυτά που παρουσιάζουν «ορισμένες ανωμαλίες κατά την κλίση, [των οποίων] ο πληθυντικός αριθμός ακολουθεί διαφορετική κλίση από ό,τι ο ενικός (το πυρ - τα πυρά)».

Στα γαλλικά, στη συνηθισμένη της χρήση η λέξη σημαίνει ανομοιογενής (π.χ. _édifice hétéroclite | Des matériaux hétéroclites | Mélange hétéroclite_). Η λέξη έχει κάνει μια βόλτα κι από τα αγγλικά (_heteroclite_), αν και η δεύτερη σημασία της ήταν μάλλον του ανώμαλου και ασυνήθιστου παρά του ανομοιογενούς.

Σύμφωνα με τη _Συναγωγή_ του Κουμανούδη, η λέξη _ετερόκλητος_ πρωτοεμφανίζεται το 1887 ως αντίθετη της λέξης _αυτόκλητος_. Επίσης, στο λεξικό του Κριαρά της μεσαιωνικής δημώδους γραμματείας, βλέπουμε για το ουσιαστικό _ετερόκλητον_: Το άλλο όνομα κάποιου, παρωνύμιο: _το ετερόκλητον Ακρίτης ονομάσθη_ Διγ. Ζ 4226. [ουδ. του επιθ. _ετερόκλητος_ (πβ. επίρρ. _~κλήτως_, 9. αι., LBG) ως ουσ.]. Δεν είδα ούτε επίθετο ούτε επίρρημα εκεί μέσα, πάντως.

Στα μεταπολιτευτικά λεξικά, το Μείζον και το ΛΚΝ διατηρούν την ορθογραφία _ετερόκλητος_. Το Μείζον γράφει ότι προέρχεται από _έτερος + καλώ_, ενώ το ΛΚΝ δέχεται το μπέρδεμα: [λόγ. < γαλλ. hétéroklite (sic) (στη νέα σημ.) < ελνστ. _ἑτερόκλιτος_ με σφαλερή ταύτιση: κλιτός = κλητός (διαφ. το μσν. _ετερόκλητος_ ‘πρόσθετο όνομα’)]. (Εννοεί «ετερόκλητον».)

Στο λεξικό του Παπύρου:
*ετερόκλητος*
-η, -ο (Μ ἑτερόκλητον, τὸ)· (νεοελλ.) 1. (για όμιλο ανθρώπων) αυτός που αποτελείται από πρόσωπα διαφορετικής προέλευσης, από άτομα ανόμοια μεταξύ τους κατά την κοινωνική τάξη, την εμφάνιση κ.λπ. («ετερόκλητο πλήθος»)· 2. (για πράγματα) ανομοιογενής («ετερόκλητη επίπλωση»)· || (μσν.) (το ουδ. ως ουσ.) τὸ ἑτερόκλητον· η προσωνυμία, η πρόσθετη ονομασία κάποιου. [ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < ετερο-* + κλητός (< καλώ), πρβλ. μετα-κλητός].

Ωστόσο, ο Κριαράς στο Νέο Ελληνικό Λεξικό και ο Μπαμπινιώτης στο ΛΝΕΓ ζητούν διόρθωση σε *ετερόκλιτος*. Λέει το ΛΝΕΓ σε σημείωμα: [...] Συνήθως γίνεται διάκριση ανάμεσα στο _ετερόκλιτος_ και στο _ετερόκλητος_, λέγοντας ότι αυτό με -_ι_- είναι από το _κλίνω_ και σημαίνει «με διαφορετική κλίση» (λέξεις που κλίνονται διαφορετικά, ανώμαλες λέξεις), ενώ το γραφόμενο με -_η_- το παράγουν από το _καλώ_ (_κλητός, κλήση_) και το συνδέουν με τη σημ. «διαφορετικός, ανόμοιος, ανομοιογενής». […] Η β' σημασία τής λ. [_hétéroclite_] θεωρήθηκε ότι ήταν και διαφορετική λέξη, η λ. _ετερόκλητος_, από άλλη ρίζα (_καλώ_). Η άποψη αυτή δεν έχει καμία τεκμηρίωση. [...]

Σε υπο-γλώσσιο της 29/6/2003, ο Ανδρέας Παππάς γράφει:
Και για να αρχίσω από την πιο απλή ίσως περίπτωση, αυτή που αφορά λάθος γραφή και μόνο, ισχυρίζομαι ότι το επίθετο _ετερόκλητος_ είναι πιο σωστό να γράφεται με _ι_, και όχι με _η_, όπως όλοι έχουμε συνηθίσει να το γράφουμε — ή μάλλον σχεδόν όλοι, μια και πρόσφατα διαπίστωσα ότι δεν είμαι και τόσο μόνος όσο νόμιζα, αφού το Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη επισημαίνει τη λάθος γραφή. Η πραγματική έννοια του επιθέτου είναι «αυτοί που έχουν διαφορετικές κλίσεις, που κλίνουν/τείνουν προς διαφορετικές κατευθύνσεις» και όχι «αυτοί που έχουν διαφορετικές κλήσεις», δηλαδή προελεύσεις, καταγωγές κτλ. Βέβαια υπάρχει πάντα η πιθανότητα οι ετερόκλιτοι να είναι και ετερόκλητοι (δηλαδή, να είναι ανομοιογενείς τόσο ως προς την κατεύθυνση/τάση όσο και ως προς την προέλευση), αλλά αυτό δεν συμβαίνει πάντα. Με δεδομένο, λοιπόν, ότι χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη όταν πρόκειται για ανομοιογενές, ανόμοιο, ποικιλόμορφο σύνολο ανθρώπων, δυνάμεων, εννοιών, επιδιώξεων κ.ο.κ., λογικό είναι να γράφουμε _ετερόκλιτος_, η, ο και όχι _ετερόκλητος_, η, ο.

Από την άλλη, ο Χάρης πρόσφατα έγραφε για τον «ετερόκλητο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ». και γενικώς προτιμά να γράφει τη λέξη με «η».

Στους οδηγούς τους για τη γλώσσα ο Μαρκαντωνάτος και ο Παπαγεωργίου τάσσονται υπέρ της διάκρισης *ετερόκλητος* = αυτός που προσκαλείται από κάποιον άλλο (αντίθετο του _αυτόκλητος_) και *ετερόκλιτος* = διαφορετικός στην κλίση και, κατ’ επέκταση, ανόμοιος, ανομοιογενής. Οι οδηγοί _Το λέμε σωστά_ και ο πιο πρόσφατος της Ιορδανίδου (_Συνηθισμένες γλωσσικές απορίες_) δεν τα αναφέρουν. Το _Κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι του κειμενογράφου_ (σ. 281) ξαναμπερδεύει τα πράγματα:
*Ετερόκλιτος*: που σχηματίζει ορισμένες πτώσεις σύμφωνα με κάποια άλλη κλίση ή συγχρόνως με δύο κλίσεις. Π.χ. _ετερόκλιτο ουσιαστικό_.
*Ετερόκλητος*: (μειωτικά) για σύνολο προσώπων ή πραγμάτων που τα στοιχεία του είναι τελείως άσχετα μεταξύ τους, αταίριαστος, ανομοιογενής. Π.χ. _ετερόκλητο πλήθος, ετερόκλητες μεθόδους, ετερόκλητοι παράγοντες_.
Την ίδια θέση είχαν, πολύ παλιότερα, και τα _Σωστά ελληνικά_ του Καρζή.

Ένα στατιστικό στοιχείο στην τύχη: Altavista, ετερόκλητα 13.200, ετερόκλιτα 276.

Μη με ρωτήσετε πώς τη γράφω εγώ τη λέξη, γιατί θα απαντήσω «ανομοιογενής». ;)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2009)

Μια που αναφέρθηκες σε παλιότερα λεξικά: Ο Βοσταντζόγλου λημματογραφεί μόνον το _ετερόκλητος_, με σημασίες (1) ανομοιογενής και (2) ετερώνυμος. Το δε Πρωίας έχει:
*ετερόκλητος* ο αποτελούμενος εξ ατόμων ή πραγμάτων φερόντων διάφορα ονόματα, ανομοιογενών, διαφόρου προελεύσεως: _πλήθος ετερόκλητον_
*ετερόκλιτος* ετεροκλινής || (γραμμ.) επί ονομάτων, ο κλινόμενος κατά δύο (ή και τρεις) κλίσεις εις τινας ή και εις όλας αυτού τας πτώσεις, ως _Αριστοτέλης_ αιτ. _Αριστοτέλην_ (α' κλίσις) και _Αριστοτέλη_ (γ' κλίσις). Επίρρ. *ετεροκλίτως*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2009)

Και το επίτομο του Δημητράκου, από τα παλαιότερα, λημματογραφεί και τα δύο:

*ετερόκλητος*-ον Ν, ο συγκείμενος εκ προσώπων ή πραγμάτων διαφόρου προελεύσεως.
*ετερόκλιτος*-ον ΑΝ, ο ανωμάλως κλινόμενος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2014)

Ήρθε η ώρα να επικαιροποιήσουμε το νήμα με τον τρόπο που το Χρηστικό παραθέτει τη λέξη (πονηρά και χωρίς υστερίες  ).

Δεν υπάρχει λήμμα για _ετερόκλητος_, μόνο για _*ετερόκλιτος*_. Το οποίο έχει δύο σημασίες: την πιο γνωστή, που τη γράφουμε και _ετερόκλητος_, και τη λιγότερο γνωστή, που έχει μία μόνο ορθογραφία. Κάπως έτσι:

*ετερόκλιτος* επίθ. *1.* & ετερόκλητος: που αποτελείται από ανόμοια μέρη: _~κόσμος/συνασπισμός. ~η εικόνα/ομάδα. ~ο πλήθος/σύνολο. ~α στοιχεία/υλικά. Πβ. ανομοιο-, ετερο-γενής, ετερώνυμος._ *2.* ΓΡΑΜΜ. (κυρ. στην αρχ. ελλην., για ουσιαστικό) που κατά την κλίση του ακολουθεί διαφορετικά κλιτικά παραδείγματα, π.χ. ο πλούτος/τα πλούτη, ο βράχος/οι βράχοι κ. τα βράχια. _Πβ. διπλόκλιτος._​

Παρατηρώ ότι δεν έχω δώσει το πλουσιότατο λήμμα του OED. Οπότε, με την ευκαιρία:


*heteroclite*, a. and n.

(ˈhɛtərəʊklaɪt) 

[a. F. _hétéroclite _(16th c. in sense 2, 14th c. _etroclite_), a. L. _heteroclit-us_, a. Gr. _ἑτερόκλιτος_, irregularly inflected, f. _ἑτερο_- hetero- + -_κλιτος_, verbal adj. from _κλίν-ειν_ to bend, inflect.] 

A. _adj. _

1. _Gram._ Irregularly or anomalously declined or inflected: chiefly of nouns. 

   1656 Blount _Glossogr., Heteroclite_, that is declined otherwise than common Nouns are.    1741 Watts _Improv. Mind_ i. vii. §1 The heteroclite nouns of the Latin tongue.

2. _fig._ Deviating from the ordinary rule or standard; irregular, exceptional, abnormal, anomalous, eccentric. Said of persons and things. (Very common in 17th and 18th centuries; now rare.) 

   1598 Florio, _Bischizzoso ceruello_, a fantasticall, heteroclite wit.    1600 _Hosp. Incur. Fooles_ 94 Heteroclite, reuerse, thwart and headstrong Fooles.    1638 Featly _Strict in Lyndom_. i. 170 Who will not attribute more to the uniforme practise of the primitive Church, then to the heteroclyte practise of later Churches?    1688 Boyle _Final Causes Nat. Things_ iv. 194 This heteroclite animal [the bat].    a 1763 Shenstone _Wks. & Lett._ (1768) II. 225 Mortification‥may be given him by fools or heteroclite characters.    1867 _Chambers' Encycl._ IX. 265 From its peculiar characters, which led Pallas to call it _Tetrao paradoxus_, it has received the somewhat pedantic name of _Heteroclite Grouse_.    1893 F. Hall in _Nation _(N.Y.) LVII. 229/3 Nor need I dilate on the heteroclite _addression, fallacion, reminiscion_.

B. n. [absol. use of A.] 

1. _Gram._ A word irregularly inflected; esp. a noun which deviates from the regular declension. 

   1580 Hollyband _Treas. Fr. Tong_, Examples of all the coniugations declyned at length through all moodes and tenses, with the Hiteroclites.    1612 Brinsley _Pos. Parts_ (1669) 97 What mean you by Heteroclits? Nouns‥declined otherwise than the ordinary manner.    1760 (title) Lily's Rules Construed; whereunto are added T. Robinson's Heteroclites.    1870 March _Ags. Gram._ §100 Nouns‥[that] vary in Case-endings (Heteroclites).

2.B.2 _fig_. A thing or person that deviates from the ordinary rule; an ‘anomaly’. (Very common in 17th c.; now rare or Obs.) 

   1605 Bacon _Adv. Learn._ ii. i. §3. 8 A substantiall and seuere Collection of the Heteroclites, or Irregulars of Nature‥I find not.    c 1645 Howell _Lett._ iv. xxv. (1655) I. 83 Ther are strange Heteroclites in Religion now adaies.    1767 H. Brooke _Fool of Qual._ (1792) II. xii. 189 Our Parliament would affect to be an heteroclite to all other parliaments.    1780 T. Davies _Life Garrick_ II. xl. 141 The doctor was a perfect Heteroclite, an inexplicable existence in creation.

So *†heteroˈclitic(al), †heteˈroclitous *_adjs._ = heteroclite a. 

   1632 Burton _Anat. Mel._ ii. iv. i. iv. (ed. 4) 377 Loathsome and fulsome filthy potions, Heterocliticall pills‥horse medicines.    1648 Petty _Adv. to Hartlib_ 23 Parrot-like repeating heteroclitous nouns and verbs.    1656 Earl of Monmouth _Advt. fr. Parnass._ 449 Employing‥for souldiers, those heteroclitick dispositions, who by reason of their restless natures, 'twas thought were likely to do worse.    1885 _Pall Mall _G. 13 Jan. 5/1 Every portion of Marlowe's work is stamped with mutiny and revolt, with love for unblessed speculation and interest in heteroclitical offence.​


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2019)

Ενδιαφέρον έχουν και τα σχετικά λήμματα του ΜΗΛΝΕΓ, που (αυτή τη στιγμή) δεν δέχεται το _*ετερόκλιτος*_ για τον ανομοιογενή:

*ετερόκλητος* [eteróklitos], -η, -ο (επ. (Εόμορφος) ).
1) (για σύνολο προσώπων ή αντικειμένων)
Που συνίσταται από στοιχεία ανομοιογενή, διαφορετικά, άσχετα μεταξύ τους
_Ήταν μία ετερόκλητη συμμαχία πολιτικών δυνάμεων με μόνο κοινό σκοπό την πτώση της κυβέρνησης
ετερόκλητη ομάδα ένοπλων ανδρών | ετερόκλητο πλήθος διαδηλωτών |
Ο διάσημος τραγουδιστής κατάφερε να προσελκύσει ένα ετερόκλητο κοινό, που αποτελούνταν από δεκαοκτάχρονους μέχρι εξηντάρηδες
Ο δίσκος ήταν μια ετερόκλητη συλλογή τραγουδιών, χωρίς κανέναν συνδετικό κρίκο_​2) (μόνο στον πληθ.) (για πρόσωπα ή απόψεις ή αντικείμενα)
Που είναι ανομοιογενή, άσχετα μεταξύ τους
_Στη δεξίωσή του εμφανίσθηκαν τα πιο ετερόκλητα άτομα
ετερόκλητες απόψεις |
Ο γλύπτης χρησιμοποίησε πολλά ετερόκλητα μεταξύ τους αντικείμενα της καθημερινής ζωής
Το γκρουπ είχε αφομοιώσει τις πιο ετερόκλητες μουσικές επιρροές, από κλασική μέχρι εναλλακτικό ροκ_​[ΕΤΥΜ αντιδ.:^ < γαλλ. _hétéroklite_ + -ος (προσαρμ.) | _hétéroklite_ < ελνστ. _ἑτερόκλιτος_ με εσφαλμένη ταύτιση προς το _κλητός_ (διαφορετ. το μσν. _ἑτερόκλιτος_ ‘πρόσθετο όνομα’) < _ἕτερ(ος)_ + -_ο_- + _κλι_- (θ. του ρ. _κλίνω_) + -_τος_].

*ετερόκλιτος* [eteróklitos], -η, -ο (επ. (Εόμορφος) ).
{γραμμ.} (για όνομα της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας)
Που σχηματίζει ορισμένες πτώσεις ή έναν από τους δύο αριθμούς με διαφορετική κλίση
_Ετερόκλιτο ουσιαστικό είναι η «γυνή» που σχηματίζει την ονομαστική κατά την α΄ κλίση, ενώ τη γενική «γυναικός» κατά τη γ΄ κλίση
Το ετερόκλιτο ουσιαστικό υιός σχηματίζει ενικό κατά την β΄ κλίση και πληθυντικό κατά τη γ΄ κλίση_​[ΕΤΥΜ σημασ. δάν.:^ < ελνστ. _ἑτερόκλιτος_ ‘ανώμαλος, με δύο θέματα’ μέσω του γερμ. _Heteroklit_ | _ἑτερόκλιτος_ < _ἕτερ(ος)_ + -_ο_- + _κλι_- (θ. του ρ. _κλίνω_) + -_τος_].


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2019)

Πρότεινα χτες την απόδοση «_*ετερόκλητη ομάδα*_» (ή «_ετερόκλιτη ομάδα_») για το _*diverse group*_, και έκανα μια φρέσκια (πρόχειρη) έρευνα για την ορθογραφία στο διαδίκτυο. Ευρήματα:
"ετερόκλητη ομάδα" ή "ετερόκλητης ομάδας" 8.360 γκουγκλιές
"ετερόκλιτη ομάδα" ή "ετερόκλιτης ομάδας" 303 γκουγκλιές
Άρα η παλιά ορθογραφία καλά κρατεί.


Καλώς αφαίρεσαν τα νεότερα λεξικά την ένδειξη «(μειωτ.)» που βρίσκουμε στο ΛΚΝ. Η λέξη είναι πολύ χρήσιμη για να περιορίσουμε τη χρήση της σε μειωτικές σημασίες. Παραδείγματα από βιβλία (συχνά αποδίδει και το _*motley*_):

_μια ετερόκλητη ομάδα νέων έξω από ένα σούπερ μάρκετ φανέρωναν ότι οι ευκαιρίες για δουλειά ήταν περιορισμένες.
Την ίδια μέρα που εκδόθηκε η διακήρυξη της κυβέρνησης, μια ετερόκλητη ομάδα επαναστατών συναντήθηκε στον σταθμό της Ζυρίχης
Την αυγή της 17 Σεπτεμβρίου 1943 όλη αυτή η ετερόκλητη ομάδα αποβιβάζονταν στο αεροδρόμιο της Νεράιδας.
Κάποια νύχτα του 1848 […] μια ετερόκλητη ομάδα ανθρώπων είχε καταφύγει στο υπόγειο του ελληνικού προξενείου της Γένοβας για να προφυλαχθεί από τους βομβαρδισμούς
Όμως η ετερόκλητη ομάδα που διάβηκε τον ποταμό Προύθο αντιμετώπισε τη μια ατυχία μετά την άλλη.
Το μέλλον της ανθρωπότητας βρίσκεται στα χέρια μιας ετερόκλητης ομάδας μαχητών για την ελευθερία.
_


----------

